# i dont want a job



## guymem (Sep 25, 2017)

hi im 24 and i hate working so much.i feel not motivated at all.id like to get money but not working for a boss.i used to work at hospital and they used to bully me and shouted a million times that i quit.what can i do to feel motivated? i prefer doing nothing than working


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

hugs


----------



## guymem (Sep 25, 2017)

demon queen said:


> hugs


hug back


----------



## guymem (Sep 25, 2017)

bump...


----------



## Flint (Sep 16, 2012)

I feel you. Though I'm in that weird place of wanting a job and not wanting a job. I want the income, I want to purpose. But I'm not overly motivated and I'm terrified of being stuck in a job. 

Is there any jobs that interest you? Anything that would be easier for you to deal with?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

why would you want a job? Its **** working for a living.

Wish I had never bothered and got benefits instead. I would be set for life by now if I did, free house and other free stuff, getting money for lazing about all day, ****ing heaven!! Maybe I could even afford to have a massive flat screen tv, and I could take my kids away to eurodisney while they fit a new free kitchen and carpets in my new build free 3 bedroom house.

Was thinking about packing my job in and doing that, but apparently because I have never sponged off the state before, and worked hard all my life since I left school (which I attended all the time and studied hard) it means that I dont deserve any help or free stuff and would have to slum it off my own back until I prove that I am lazy enough to deserve benefits.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I think the majority of us feel this way (at least those of us who hate our jobs and have limited options as to what we truly want or are content and stable with.) In today's world it's so competitive out there and poverty even among first world countries is increasingly staggering. If you have a degree (which I assume you do since you said you worked at a hospital, but I could be wrong) then that increases your chances slightly.

If you hate working for anyone, try self-employment.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

C'est le jeu, ma pauvre Lucette !.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Nobody _wants _a job.

Except a blowjob.

Or in an emergency a handjob.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

CloudChaser said:


> Nobody _wants _a job.
> 
> Except a blowjob.
> 
> Or in an emergency a handjob.


:lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

CloudChaser said:


> Nobody _wants _a job.
> 
> Except a blowjob.
> 
> Or in an emergency a handjob.


Now there's a post with a happy ending!


----------



## guymem (Sep 25, 2017)

hehe last post was funny
idk if im lazy but i feel so unmotivated 
i always cry or be angry whenever i have work :/


----------



## Suede1971 (Jun 27, 2017)

No one wants to be a wage slave.

unfortunately global society is based on it.


----------



## TheDigitalMan (Mar 21, 2015)

I know the feel. I worked a **** fast food job for a year and a half before quitting and have been unemployed for the past 6 months. NEET life is worse in some ways though, complete isolation makes your mind turn to dark places.


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

Watch this, it will motivate you LOL


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Most people don't, but they still keep providing more meat for the grinder, intelligent minds fooled by hope and loneliness ....and that's how sanity works :teeth


----------



## Suede1971 (Jun 27, 2017)

TheDigitalMan said:


> NEET life is worse in some ways though, complete isolation makes your mind turn to dark places.


Yes it is, mainly because lack of stimulation in the brain and poverty. It is honestly one of the biggest killers.Work is not good either though, people should not have to waste their whole life working, they should live for more creative en devours, perhaps this can happen when we live in a post scarcity and classless world.


----------

